# Making Your Own Vids



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Has anyone here ever made your own porn video with your spouse? If yes, how did it go? Did it add spice to your sex life? Have you watched it with your spouse since making it? 

If you haven't made one, why? How do you feel about it?

H and I have made two but both were without sound. We've tried making them since but the laptop camera never works. *sigh*

Neither of us are into pornography. We don't really...agree with it. However, watching videos of ourselves has been...Wow. Awesome. I want to figure out a way to make more with better quality and sound. We don't have a video camera, just laptop cameras.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

I sure as hell haven't and sure as hell never will. The perfect blackmail in case things go sour between the two of you. Plus, I'd rather watch porn. I like it. I would NOT want to watch a video of me having sex with my husband. It just seems weird and awkward to me. I wouldn't be interested. Kinda like seeing a home video of you...it's just cringeworthy. More power to you for being into that though.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Created2Write said:


> Neither of us are into pornography. We don't really...agree with it. However, watching videos of ourselves has been...Wow.


the vids you make constitute pornography.

I have done this with past LTR girlfriends, it has not turned out well at all. We just took a digital camera, propped it on a table, and went at it. Afterwords the gf would view the material and delete it. complaints were always along the lines of the gf 'looking fat' in the vid, or she didnt find the vid to be erotic at all. We have also done the POV thing, where I kinda lay there holding the video camera. Same problem as above.

Hope you have better luck


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

SepticChange said:


> I sure as hell haven't and sure as hell never will. The perfect blackmail in case things go sour between the two of you. Plus, I'd rather watch porn. I like it. I would NOT want to watch a video of me having sex with my husband. It just seems weird and awkward to me. I wouldn't be interested. Kinda like seeing a home video of you...it's just cringeworthy. More power to you for being into that though.


lol. This seems to be the usual response I get when I ask this question. 

It was awkward the first time we watched a video of us together. I had to hide my face a few times and was actually glad there wasn't noise. But now that we're more used to each other and seem to be...more accepting of the others sexual side, I dunno...I just have that urge to try it all again and see if things are better this time round.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

SockPuppet said:


> the vids you make constitute pornography.


Technically yes, our videos are pornographic. But we don't see them as being the same as regular porn, or as agreeing with regular porn. 



SockPuppet said:


> I have done this with past LTR girlfriends, it has not turned out well at all. We just took a digital camera, propped it on a table, and went at it. Afterwords the gf would view the material and delete it. complaints were always along the lines of the gf 'looking fat' in the vid, or she didnt find the vid to be erotic at all. We have also done the POV thing, where I kinda lay there holding the video camera. Same problem as above.
> 
> Hope you have better luck


It does make one very self conscious to see yourself having sex. I understand that. And as I am not in ideal physical condition(I'm not fat by any means, but I'm not as fit as I was last year), that can be difficult to watch as well. That's why I usually watch hubs.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Nope. Never have, never will, neither of us have ever wanted to.

I don't know - we tend to just turn toward each other for fulfillment and neither one of us seems to be too anxious to see each other (or ourselves) on screen.

Now, if we were in our 20's instead of our 40's - nope, not even then.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

lol Interesting. Didn't think we were the only couple who enjoyed this...Starting to wonder now...lol.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

I wanna bring it up with H to see what he says. I dunno, if he shows interest I MIGHT change my mind. But I'd be forever paranoid that he'd show it to someone or might end up on the internet sometime in the future. I remember before we lived together he asked me to send a risque photo and I did (not COMPLETELY nude though, left a lil to the imagination) and regretted it and texted him all "DON'T YOU DARE SHOW THIS TO ANYONE!" I wonder if he still has it.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Created2Write said:


> Technically yes, our videos are pornographic. But we don't see them as being the same as regular porn, or as agreeing with regular porn.




If this is too off topic, dont respond, but why do you see a difference? Im not passing judgement or anything, truly interested in understanding a womans point of view.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

SockPuppet said:


> If this is too off topic, dont respond, but why do you see a difference? Im not passing judgement or anything, truly interested in understanding a womans point of view.


Firstly, we're married. Admittedly I know very little about porn but I doubt the majority of people who are involved with it are married, let alone know each other at all. So I think the fact that we're married makes a difference. 

Secondly, we're alone when we video ourselves and keep the videos private. No one else ever sees them. Ever. So the fact that what happens between us stays between us makes a difference too. To me, at least. 

Is it porn that we're making? Yes. But it's just of us and we would never show it to anyone else. So I see a difference.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I send H lots of risque and nude pics of myself. And he takes tons of risque/nude pics of me with his phone camera so that he can have them to look at throughout the day.  Doesn't bother me at all. I trust him not to post the pics anywhere or show them to anyone. And if anyone did look through his phone and find them, then it's their fault for snooping.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

You're not alone. I'll leave it at that... 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Yay! We're not alone! I don't feel so strange now. Haha!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh, and our "protection" for each other is that we both screen the pictures before she leaves my place. No face pictures or otherwise identifying pictures. For video, we've only done a couple, and they were more "for the moment", rather than as keepers. Although we do have a couple scenarios that might be permanent keepers.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

We have about 5 min in a HD cam of her giving me a BJ. Had to stop and put the camera down. LOL Had to return the favor.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Yes, often.

Far better than mainstream porn they`re usually playing in the background on our Saturday nights.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Whew! Good! There's more!  Now I really don't feel so strange about it. Ha!


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Created2Write said:


> Firstly, we're married. Admittedly I know very little about porn but I doubt the majority of people who are involved with it are married, let alone know each other at all. So I think the fact that we're married makes a difference.
> 
> Secondly, we're alone when we video ourselves and keep the videos private. No one else ever sees them. Ever. So the fact that what happens between us stays between us makes a difference too. To me, at least.
> 
> Is it porn that we're making? Yes. But it's just of us and we would never show it to anyone else. So I see a difference.


Im confused. In your OP I took it as, you are against mainstream porn, and I was curious why.

If, in the quoted text, you are suggesting that sex should be a private affair and therefore homemade porn, remains private, and thats what makes it ok for you and your hubby? But not mainstream?

Again, no judgement, just seeking to understand.


----------



## looking4support (Sep 12, 2011)

Created2Write said:


> We've tried making them since but the laptop camera never works. *sigh*


Just be careful with the laptop so you don't end up like the old couple on you utube that think they are recording themselves but are actually broadcasting!:rofl:


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

Would LOVE to do it sometime! My wonderfully conservative wife will have NONE of it. And, I mean...NONE of it!

IMO, there would never be a need for porn if couples did this together. But, what do I know?

Happy for you guys, though!


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

SockPuppet said:


> Im confused. In your OP I took it as, you are against mainstream porn, and I was curious why.


We are against mainstream porn. As Christians we believe that sex between a husband and wife is sacred, so long as no other persons become involved either in real life, or on the screen. 



SockPuppet said:


> If, in the quoted text, you are suggesting that sex should be a private affair and therefore homemade porn, remains private, and thats what makes it ok for you and your hubby? But not mainstream?


Yes, this is what I mean.  I believe giving my hubby pornographic/explicit pictures and videos of me/us together is a good way to guard against mainstream porn being as much of a temptation for him and I. We have, both, known too many people who've suffered majorly from using/watching porn and neither of us wants to take that risk. We're both visual people and _love_ to look at each other/watch us have sex with each other. So, what better way to fulfill those visual desires _and_ fulfill the ones that long to watch a couple having sex. Plus, the filming is hot and sexy too.



SockPuppet said:


> Again, no judgement, just seeking to understand.


I don't feel judged at all, nor do I judge those who do use porn.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

looking4support said:


> Just be careful with the laptop so you don't end up like the old couple on you utube that think they are recording themselves but are actually broadcasting!:rofl:


LOL. We're careful.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

roymcavoy said:


> Would LOVE to do it sometime! My wonderfully conservative wife will have NONE of it. And, I mean...NONE of it!
> 
> IMO, there would never be a need for porn if couples did this together. But, what do I know?
> 
> Happy for you guys, though!


I think you sound pretty smart, actually.


----------



## piqued (Mar 25, 2010)

Created2Write said:


> I send H lots of risque and nude pics of myself. And he takes tons of risque/nude pics of me with his phone camera so that he can have them to look at throughout the day.  Doesn't bother me at all. I trust him not to post the pics anywhere or show them to anyone. And if anyone did look through his phone and find them, then it's their fault for snooping.


Um, can I borrow your husband's phone? I need to make a call :smthumbup:

Seriously, I'd love to try this. My wife would probably do it to, for kicks, if not for the possibility of someone ever seeing it. "What if we die and someone goes through our stuff?" I respect that because I don't want her to be that uncomfortable. But...sure would like to try it


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

piqued said:


> Um, can I borrow your husband's phone? I need to make a call :smthumbup:
> 
> Seriously, I'd love to try this. My wife would probably do it to, for kicks, if not for the possibility of someone ever seeing it. "What if we die and someone goes through our stuff?" I respect that because I don't want her to be that uncomfortable. But...sure would like to try it


Hahaha! You'd have to ask my husband.  lol. 

I wasn't up to it at first, but the rush you get from posing like a porn star and/or having sex and then watching yourself after.  It's addictive and offers newness and excitement.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Just as an FYI, my GF and I just made a video of one the scenarios I was thinking of... She REALLY liked watching it after! I think she made me replay it a half dozen times. 

Boy, she turns me on a lot! 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

PBear said:


> Just as an FYI, my GF and I just made a video of one the scenarios I was thinking of... She REALLY liked watching it after! I think she made me replay it a half dozen times.
> 
> Boy, she turns me on a lot!
> 
> ...


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Heh, my wife asked me the "what if we die together in a car crash?" scenario.

I told her that now I have a reason drive more safely(I'm a bit of a lead foot).
We then made a pact that when one of us dies the other swears to delete them right after the memorial service.

We both have a kinda twisted sense of humor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I commit nothing to film that I would be ashamed to have seen on Facebook, You-Tube, or CNN.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

unbelievable said:


> I commit nothing to film that I would be ashamed to have seen on Facebook, You-Tube, or CNN.


Why be ashamed of people knowing you're having sex with your spouse?

To answer the original question, we've made two. At my wife's suggestion, believe it or not. We'd been taking pictures for a while, then, right at a year ago when planning our anniversary weekend getaway, she suggested bringing the video camera along. We intend to make more...just haven't gotten around to it. I'd like to have more than just static camera positioning, but that would require bringing in a camera person....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

That's fantastic! So...when do you watch these things? Do you just occasionally get it out and watch it together? Is it as big a turn-on watching it as I imagine...or, not so much?

Sorry for the questions...but, it's HIGHLY unlikely this will ever happen for me.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

My husband and I used to watch ours when we would make love. It was pretty hot.  We don't watch them anymore. In fact, I think we lost them when we moved. But we'll make more eventually.


----------



## SacredSex (Sep 19, 2011)

I was so happy to see this thread, I thought that we were the only ones! I mean the only good Christians doing this. We started about a year ago and got hooked on it immediately. My wife was tentative at first concerned that someone would see them and people would think she was a bad person. She warmed up to it quickly however and it has returned a welcome sense of newness and sexiness to our bedroom marital activities. She is completely into it now, coming up with outfits and little role playing scenarios, etc. It's been a great boost to our sex life, and no matter how "dirty" it gets it's still just good clean fun between married adults that love Jesus.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

SacredSex said:


> I was so happy to see this thread, I thought that we were the only ones! I mean the only good Christians doing this. We started about a year ago and got hooked on it immediately. My wife was tentative at first concerned that someone would see them and people would think she was a bad person. She warmed up to it quickly however and it has returned a welcome sense of newness and sexiness to our bedroom marital activities. She is completely into it now, coming up with outfits and little role playing scenarios, etc. It's been a great boost to our sex life, and no matter how "dirty" it gets it's still just good clean fun between married adults that love Jesus.


Awesome!


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

*
We then made a pact that when one of us dies the other swears to delete them right after the memorial service.

We both have a kinda twisted sense of humor.*

We have the same pact. And I guess I need to tell my sister to take care of it just in case both of us go at the same time! Or my kids will end up blind! 

We make them....often. I think it excites me to see how excited HE gets...when making them and watching them! I could take it or leave it.... but the sex is freakin awesome, and if he wants to watch it later, YAY! 

I do have to say, seeing myself bouncing around naked.... sure motivates me to stay on track for getting in better shape!


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I want to, but h on the other hand not so much.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Created2Write said:


> In fact, I think we lost them when we moved.


uh-oh


----------



## PFTGuy (Aug 28, 2011)

Sounds like fun. If I suggested something like this, she's think I'd gone insane. Hell I can't even look at her in the light, much less take a video.


----------



## hotierme (Sep 21, 2011)

I've been here for quiet sometime just reading all the threads and got interested to sign up upon reading this post.

To answer your question, YES we took a video with my wife and enjoyed watching it. I'm working abroad and proposed to get some vids & nude pics of both which doesnt seem to have problem at all. We really have a very healthy and enjoyable sex life and wanted to make it more interesting everytime we do it.

We have a digicam and hook it up on a tripod to get a better angle with better lighting in the room. It looks great and we enjoyed watching it, i enjoyed watching our own vids than watching other porn. We're planning to take more when i get home next year, huh.... cant wait to be home again.:scratchhead:


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> uh-oh


lol. On the computer, I mean. Like, they were deleted.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

SunnyT said:


> I do have to say, seeing myself bouncing around naked.... sure motivates me to stay on track for getting in better shape!


My H and I recorded ourselves in the first couple of years, back when video cassette tapes were still the norm. It was a turn-on knowing the camera was recording but I wasn't necessarily into watching us afterwards. It was more about role-play. We ended up recording over the tapes, just to discover they didn't quite catch the footage at the very beginning. Ah yes, that was discovered at a family gathering when sharing birthday party footage with everyone and wanting the floor to open up and swallow me whole when I saw myself in lingerie for a split second on the screen, before the new footage kicked in. It did not go unnoticed, especially as one relative who was laughing his ass off thought he needed to announce what we'd all just witnessed. 

I just found a disc of photos we took on our anniversary a few years ago that I'd forgotten about. Looking back on these, I looked like a sexy 50's pin-up. It is motivating to see myself this way. We have taken photos since then but there's something about these, maybe it's because I was younger and a few pounds lighter, and it does make me want to stay on track. I think you're right SunnyT!!


----------



## coldshoulder (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm interested, but she's not...probably for the "I don't want to take the chance that someone else might see it" reasons...she doesn't even want me to have any risque pics, or even ones showing cleavage...

I do understand you seeing a difference from a married couple making a loving video compared to a porn...one is "dirty" the other is a loving moment...but if it is shared with others it will be come a "dirty movie"...just sayin'

Later.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

funny story, first digital camera and so the novelty of taking candid nudies together was a must. Forgot to delete them, a few weeks later my parents are over and I was showing off the camera, then later realized the nudie pics were still on there when my dad was going through them. I'm pretty sure he saw them, since I remember him abrupty turning it off, putting it down then pushing it over to me. I asked him later but he stayed mum... so embarrasing.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

sad story: yesterday while cleaning out the closet I found some old polaroids my stbxw and I took on honeymoon. I reminisced one last time before putting them through the shredder.


----------



## elph (Apr 2, 2011)

i have to say, me and my wife have taken pics...mostly me of her in various outfits when she models em for me, and some boudoir pics she had done which are really hot. i keep some on my phone because i like the way she looks despite her self esteem issues with her body.
weve made a couple of quick bj clips, but i have this one we made of a full blown session. weve watched alot of porn together, but nothing has ever been hotter than the one we made. there was some hardcore and a mix of a couple of things, but there were also some very tender moments , eye contact, kissing, etc. 
my wife complains about her weight, but i love the jiggling going on.

the few regrets i have are this...

better lighting. a must. to dark makes somethings pointless.
camera position. be nice if i woulda moved it around a bit. 
a second camera. the main one was fine, but i wish i woulda used a digital camera for some POV (point of view) style shots...esp to get the look on her face.

is it porn, sure, but there is something that is just beyond when you and your spouse do it...



that said, because my wife is in an affair, its just weird to think about it and those moments we shared....

that also said, before this, when i traveled. that video was my tried and true..it never gets old.


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

not ourselves but ive recorded myself well......have fun with myself...lol and sent it to his phone at work. That was hot


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

elph said:


> ...that said, because my wife is in an affair, its just weird to think about it and those moments we shared....
> 
> that also said, before this, when i traveled. that video was my tried and true..it never gets old.


As weird as it is that I'm about to write this, and that my repulsion to what she has done severely overshadows the attraction I may still have for her... after her affairs while trying to stop myself from continuing to "snoop" I obtained some of the photos she was taking of herself to email to the OM, and they provided me with a few hours of personal intimacy, lol - it was last time I was sexual in any way with her and she wasn't even there! (it also was far better than the last time when she actually was present, when my red flag alarms were all going off).


----------



## elph (Apr 2, 2011)

i too have some pics ive taken of my wife pre affair (and a few post when i didnt know about it)

i think i have proof that she texted him a few pics (though she denies, of course)

but there was a time months before the affair started shere she would text me pics of her in outfits...to date that was the hottest thing she had ever done...and really a turn on..

depresses me that shes sharing with somebody else...more so with the fact that i mentioned in another thread...(larger penis, higher stamina)


if we resolve this and get over our issues, ill have a little trouble looking at regular porn again (because theyre so visually focused, if you now what i mean, and that could be a trigger)

but at the same time, may increase our vid making capacity...ill have to set a side some money for equipment, lol.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

For those worried about risque pics or videos being discovered, you can use encryption.

TrueCrypt is freeware, runs on Windows, Mac, and Linux, and is very strong encryption. It would take, hundreds, or perhaps thousands of years to crack the password.


----------



## Texican (Jan 11, 2012)

I work oversea's and my wife and I are apart for months at at time. We make vid's of ourselves and we enjoy them very much. I would rather watch her and us than others. We have been married over 30 years, and making our own videos of ourselves is a way to spice things up in the bedroom. And of course when we are apart due to work .....:awink:


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

My husband used to take endless pics of me. Not all risky, some were though. We had a really good time doing it, he loved playing photographer, and it made me feel really sexy to be his subject. The black and white pics were the best in my opinion. As for the vids, not really fond of doing them, we did them a couple of times. Once about 20 years ago, we never looked at it again, and it's locked up in the safe. lol


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

We have literally hundreds of nudes of each other (more of her than me) and have been making vids since the days of VHS, almost 20 years. In fact, tonight I have a film showing planned!!:smthumbup:


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

roymcavoy said:


> That's fantastic! So...when do you watch these things? Do you just occasionally get it out and watch it together? Is it as big a turn-on watching it as I imagine...or, not so much?
> 
> Sorry for the questions...but, it's HIGHLY unlikely this will ever happen for me.


It is a HUGE turn on for us!!! It also reminds of of the wonderfully romantic times we have had together at B&B's and our trips to the Riviera Maya.


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

made several vids, me and the wife love it. For safety concerns, you might want to dump all your vid footage off the computer onto a data stick. Then you can watch whenever. Just keep in mind where the data stick is at all times.


----------



## par4 (Mar 8, 2012)

SepticChange said:


> I wanna bring it up with H to see what he says. I dunno, if he shows interest I MIGHT change my mind. But I'd be forever paranoid that he'd show it to someone or might end up on the internet sometime in the future. I remember before we lived together he asked me to send a risque photo and I did (not COMPLETELY nude though, left a lil to the imagination) and regretted it and texted him all "DON'T YOU DARE SHOW THIS TO ANYONE!" I wonder if he still has it.


I'm sure he does
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

